# Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch (not the teen clothing co.) Safari Jacket / Fabric Search



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

All,
I am making a reproduction of the A & F Safari Jacket made infamous by the one and only Hunter S. Thompson. The jacket was manufactured from the late 60s through the early 70s. LL Bean also had a similar jacket called the Rainbow Lake Jacket. I've loved these jackets for over 15 years but acquiring an original is next to impossible. I posted this in the trad section because, IMO, it is a very trad/GTH piece.

I am having a difficult time locating quality US or British made 11 wale corduroy. Any suggestions? Before you respond, note that I've scoured the internet and come up short. The usual places (all fabric.coms, Amazon, Ebay, Etsy, etc.) do not have all the colors or wale size I need. Since it is a patch type jacket I have scored some nice cord trousers and jackets at thrift that I will be using. Some made of US materials and a nice pair of Cordings olive green trousers made in England. Any assistance is appreciated.

Hunter in original jacket that I will be making.



Another example of the jacket. I've never seen two that are alike.



AF Jacket currently listed on the bay for $4K. Ridiculous...



Bean Rainbow Lake Jacket



My current fabric that I will be using. All 11 wale cords and some twill.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck on that. It will be interesting to see what you do with it.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Through the years we have made versions of the A & F Bush jacket- including the bellows pockets. We have made them out of Shetland, silk, Harris Tweed, and corduroy. I have a Shetland version on a dummy in my office. We have made patch almost everything- swim suits, jackets, trousers, vests. We never made a patch bush jacket. Have fun with your project. The jacket will be great.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors/ www.chippneckwear.com


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

An excellent project! I agree, that almost-cardinal red is going to be hard to find, but is what makes the jacket. I have a similar shade, but I think it's 8-wale. 

Not to begin a project-by-committee thing, but I do wonder if perhaps a stouter twill from a military jacket or older trench would work better than the fabric from those chinos.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

paul winston said:


> Through the years we have made versions of the A & F Bush jacket- including the bellows pockets. We have made them out of Shetland, silk, Harris Tweed, and corduroy. I have a Shetland version on a dummy in my office. We have made patch almost everything- swim suits, jackets, trousers, vests. We never made a patch bush jacket. Have fun with your project. The jacket will be great.
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors/ www.chippneckwear.com


Thank you for the encouragement Paul. If you'd be willing to indulge me, I have a question regarding the pockets. I've never seen pockets like this, nor is there a pattern for them. By the way, none of the pictures I posted show what I'm about to describe. Sorry... At first appearance they appear to be patch pockets stitched to the jacket on three sides. However, I've seen that they are not completely attached to the jacket top to bottom on the pocket side facing the back of the jacket. Also, they are only partially stitched to the jacket for a small portion of the bottom of the pocket. Basically they are pouches that are stitched to the jacket along the top and down the side closest to the front/button portion of the jacket. Are you familiar with this design? If so, what are they called? Thank you in advance.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Spin Evans said:


> An excellent project! I agree, that almost-cardinal red is going to be hard to find, but is what makes the jacket. I have a similar shade, but I think it's 8-wale.
> 
> Not to begin a project-by-committee thing, but I do wonder if perhaps a stouter twill from a military jacket or older trench would work better.


Thanks Spin. I couldn't agree more regarding the red. I found some of the red on Etsy in an 11 wale. It's not fire engine/Ferrari bright but it will do as it is all I can find. I'm fairly certain it will suffice. If not I will continue my search.

Regarding the stouter material; a portion of the jacket will be a heavier twill. I've mapped out all the panels with color and material. The majority is corduroy but there will be some twill and it will be a heavier weight. I'm sticking with the cord because it I want it to be as close to the original as possible. After going cross eyed from staring at every know picture on the WWW of this jacket 11-14 wale is what I think the original was made of. I went with 11 because I do want more of a functional Fall/Georgia Winter jacket. Thank you for the input and encouragement. Hopefully it will come out nice. I'm a stickler for details and I will have a heavy hand in the process.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> Good luck on that. It will be interesting to see what you do with it.


Thank you Oldsarge.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I may have some red cord. the only question is whether it's 11 wale. Last year I found a 3/2 sack in that color that no one had the guts to go for 

Let me go to the stockroom.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Check with these folks https://www.brisbanemoss.co.uk/fabrics.asp?qual=COR00

Also


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Ya know, for $4k, they could do better than photographing that jacket on the floor...

How about Wimpfheimer?

Please let us know how it goes. I love to follow stories like this one.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the links. This is good stuff and a much better option than cutting up trousers. I don't want to have a center seam in the back but was going to be forced to have one by piecing it together. The original jacket had one but I've also seen pics of other AF Safari Jackets that did not have the center vent and they look cleaner. I've got some homework to do tomorrow. Thanks again and keep the links coming.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hmm. While I've someitmes found myself entertained by the babbling purplish brook of HST's manic prose, I can't say I have much love for his sartorial style. Sounds like an interesting project, though.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree regarding his style in general. However, that jacket is a gem.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks C. Sharp. I have some samples on the way from Fishman.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Update:* I've completed sourcing my materials and I'm close to assembling the actual jacket. This has been quite a learning experience. The person that will actually be doing the sewing has a strong knowledge of the trade but has an issue thinking outside the box. This has been challenging because this jacket breaks several rules. Furthermore, there are several features on this jacket that are not included with the pattern. I've had to do all the studying and thinking outside the box. Then I've had to try to convince her of my findings and hope I'm correct. We'll see what happens...

1. *The sleeve* is not cut from a single piece of material. Due to the patchwork design and layout of the jacket it is cut from two thus I had to alter the pattern. And it is odd how the two panels are arranged on the jacket. One will be the outer arm that rolls off the shoulder and will be predominantly visible. The other piece is the underarm/inside.

Original Pattern



Altered Patterns



Actual Sleeve to get a grasp on what is possibly a poor description. Discard the design of the back of this jacket as it is the ladies version sans the bi swing back and half belt.



2. *Side Seams: *Most jackets have dedicated side seams that line up with the seam on the sleeve. I can tell from all the pictures I've studied that the front panels on this jacket extend further to the back thus pushing the seam around to the back. Still trying to wrap my mind around this one because for every push there must be a pull. For that reason I have not altered the pattern yet on the side seam. I'm thinking of simply adding one inch in this area and making this seam straight because it will not need to extend out at the pit. This will make for a boxy fit but this extra material gets cinched up later with the belt in the back. You can see at the top of this picture that there is no side seam at the bottom of the arm pit. It is pushed further to the back.



3. *Bi Swing Back: *The pattern I have does not include this feature thus I've had to add it. The addition of this feature was simple enough to grasp and looks good until I get to the half belt on the back. This is where the pushing and pulling I mentioned earlier really come into play. You can see there are two small pleats under the belt in the middle of the jacket and then the larger bi swing pleats on the side closest to the seam are really gathered up. Getting this part wrong could really make the fit terrible. I'm still experimenting in this area but I'm done playing with the mock up. I need to use the actual material to fully grasp this part. From the belt down things get tricky...



4. *Game Pocket: *Below the belt the bi swing pleats begin to flare out a bit. On each of the side seams there are zippers to access the game pocket inside the jacket. There are also small metal snaps (one on each side) at the very bottom of the jacket to keep this portion of the jacket closed if you will. Thus the aforementioned _trickiness_. Of course none of this on the original pattern but I'm determined to have an authentic jacket.That said, I'm not a hunter so I'm not so sure I will line the game pocket with a plastic material. The original has this but I don't want to crinkle around when I move nor do I want to sit on plastic. To me it just cheapens the thing.



5. *Lining:* The pattern does not have a lining. This is easy enough to fix. The only trick again is the game pocket. It is interesting to note that the sleeves on the original jacket are only half lined. That lining runs from the shoulder to the cuff but only on half of the sleeve. This is odd and I won't be replicating this feature.



6. *Outer pockets:* While they appear to be patch pockets they are not. They are some weird hybrid that appear to be pouches with a front and a back. They are attached to the jacket across the top of the pouch and then down the side closest to the placket. They are not attached all the way across the bottom (if any) and they are definitely not attached on the side of the pocket closest to the side seam. Note the left pocket on the image below. You can see it flipped out a bit. I've never seen a pocket like this before. In several pictures you can see that they are detached on the back and in motion (in the movie and in a documentary with Hunter wearing the jacket) you can clearly see the loaded down pocket swing out away from the jacket. If anyone knows what this is please let me know and attach pics if possible. I want to get the construction and attachment correct.





7. *The lapel: *The lapel didn't flare out far enough on the sample we made. For this reason I've altered the pattern. See below. It was just a straight line up the placket. You can see that I've extended the collar and gradually sloped it back into the placket. I hope it's enough and not too much. We'll see..



That's the long and short of it so far. I hope to start cutting fabric and sewing in the next week. Thanks for your interest.

-Robert


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Several years back I was a member of Wayne Ewing's bulletin board and we used to discuss HST. I had put together a schematic of the jacket after carefully viewing photos and Ewing's documentary "Breakfast With Hunter" (which if you don't have a copy of, you should get).

https://postimg.org/image/lkpceh8rr/

The following photos are of a jacket someone made (can't remember the source of the photos), followed by some images from one of those obsessive Japanese clothing magazines. It was my understanding that these jackets were truly special in that each one had a different combination of colours.

https://postimg.org/image/5qumb5gl5/https://postimg.org/image/o7p11ywjd/

https://postimg.org/image/67fn5qe9b/https://postimg.org/image/lweuca1x3/

EDIT: I just checked my files and I did that diagram back in 2005. Time flies.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

https://postimg.org/image/ljhlyqzrl/


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Doc,
Small world.... I owe you a big thank you. Finding your schematic was the tipping point that made me feel confident enough to pull this off. Thank you sir. Glad to see we're both AAAC Alumn.  I've seen the other jacket that you mentioned as well as Wayne's bulletin board. I think I've saved every known photo of the AF jacket from the internet. I'll be using the color layout of the original HST jacket by about 85%. I plan to add some red to the back of the jacket because I think it needs some color back there. I'm on the fence whether to commit to an entire red panel or just a splash of red on the belt. We'll see... Cheers brother.





Doctor Damage said:


> Several years back I was a member of Wayne Ewing's bulletin board and we used to discuss HST. I had put together a schematic of the jacket after carefully viewing photos and Ewing's documentary "Breakfast With Hunter" (which if you don't have a copy of, you should get).
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/lkpceh8rr/


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

^ I'm delighted someone out there got use out of that diagram! It took quite a few hours to get it right.

I agree the back of HST's jacket needs some colour since it's kind of bland and too symmetrical. I don't think a big red panel on the back would be good, however, since it would attract too much attention to the back; a blue panel replacing one of the two green panels on the lower back (not the belt) would be okay. I wonder how easy that green and red circular patch on the front right arm would be to sew? The extra cloth might make bending that arm uncomfortable, although it does increase the visual interest of the jacket. Anyways, I'm glad you're going to personalize your jacket a bit!

These jackets are definitely a GTH sort of thing and I think in more muted colours they would make a nice outdoor jacket.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Another example of an original:
https://amtvintageblog.blogspot.co.uk/2011_10_01_archive.html


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Another Bean example:
https://www.flow-webshop.com/products/detail.php?product_id=1908


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Doc,
Thanks for the continued input, links and support. I finished assembling one front panel this afternoon. I have not cut it yet so I will not post a pic but I am very pleased with the result thus far. I knew the colors I chose complimented one another nicely but when we finally got them stitched together they really come together. I hope to fully complete this project by month end. Fingers crossed. 

I may make the Bean Lake jacket next. It really is growing on me plus it will be far more simple for multiple reasons:
-The side seams are on the actual side
-The sleeves are a solid band of color all the way around as opposed to diff colors on two separate panels
-The pattern I have is spot on to make it.
-No game pouch
-No belt
-No lining
-No bi swing back
Man, I really chose the tougher of the two to make....


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Progress Update: Front and back jacket panels are cut out and ready to be fitted. Front panels all have top stitching complete. As I mentioned before I planned to modify a few of the colors on the back.
-The third color down on the back was supposed to be the rust brown color but I opted for a chocolate brown instead. This color was not on the original HST AF jacket but I thought the back needed some more color. I will also add a brown patch to each sleeve to tie in this color.
-The tan strip at the bottom was a last minute addition (not on original) because my measurements were off. I was tired and forgot to add both seam allowances in for the strips on the back and I came up a bit short. Not too concerned about it as I think the tan at the bottom looks nice.
-The second color down on the back is an army (Vietnam era) green twill. This color _is_ on the original but the color doesn't show well in the photo. This color will be tied in on the sleeves.
-You'll also notice I've laid out the colors for the belt (green, red, tan/cream, and blue). These are not following the original belt colors but I felt the back needed a little something. I think these look nice and tie in the colors from the front. I love the red. It really does make the jacket but I have to be careful not to overdo it. It's like a spice. Too much and you risk ruining the entire meal.

Another note to add is regarding the chest pocket on the front. The original only had an exposed flap and the pocket itself was located between the outer shell and lining. I've opted to add a patch pocket instead. I've seen one like this before and it didn't look bad. The pocket itself will be green cord with a tan cord flap.

Zippers have been ordered for the game pocket and I need to order some snaps. The snaps secure the back flap close to the jacket when the game pocket is not in use. I'm still sourcing buttons. I want real horn. If someone can put me onto a sold source for those I'll be most appreciative. The devil is in the details...

There's still a lot of work to be done but I'm pleased with the progress thus far.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Your Welcome. Looking forward to future posts.



rbstc123 said:


> Thanks C. Sharp. I have some samples on the way from Fishman.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

This is easily among the greatest threads I've experienced here.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you Spin. More to come soon. I've been at a standstill as I play around with fitting of the body. A lot of staring and thinking.



Spin Evans said:


> This is easily among the greatest threads I've experienced here.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

We got a lot done over the past two days. Long and short of it: Cut and assembled the sleeves, fit the sleeves to the jacket. They are not fully assembled or attached yet but all that's left to do regarding this stage is sew the final sides of each sleeve together, top stitch that side, then attach to the body. I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. There's still a lot to be done. I was able to try it on with one sleeve basted in and it feels perfect. It is a generous fit but it fits my slender frame. All the research, precise measurements, mock up, and measuring 10 times / cutting once has paid off thus far. I also cut and partially assembled the collar.

Back of the jacket with the pleats pinned in.



Left sleeve panels



Right sleeve panels



Right sleeve with odd patch added



Pic of Thompson wearing jacket. Note odd sleeve patch.



Corduroy lining inside cuffs



Progress thus far



I'm tired. I think I've broken my brain several times...

Remaining items:
Belt
Pockets
Lining / Inside pockets
Side zippers to access the game pocket
Game Pocket
Collar
Button holes / buttons


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

rbstc123 said:


> I'm tired. I think I've broken my brain several times...


It will be compensated by the fact you can say "I made it" to everyone who asks. Just don't every try a project like this again!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

How did this project work out? Got any finished pics?

By the way, I just read a section of the book _Ancient Gonzo Wisdom_, which is a collection of interviews of Thompson collected and published by his second wife. In one of the interviews he mentions his "coat of many colours" and said it was bought in the early 1970s from Abercrombie & Fitch. We knew that already, of course. But he also mentions a few details which I've only seen in that interview: he said the coat has a waterproof game bag that folds out of the back, it has shotgun shell loops somewhere inside, the coat was an early type of high-visibility coat, and when he bought the coat he could have bought matching pants(!).


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Doctor D,
My man! Your post is well timed. I became completely burned out with this project last October so I packed everything up and tucked it under the bed. Fast forward to August 2016; I stumbled across a kick starter campaign for a company that wanted to make the jacket (https://www.highwatermarkclothing.com). Of course this reignited my fire. I've been working on it over the past month and a half. I was actually sewing the lining when my AAAC notification email came through regarding your comment.

The project has been a beast. Last year I wasn't doing any of the sewing. In August I taught myself to stitch a straight line on my early 1970s Kenmore I scored at Goodwill about 5 years ago. Since then I've been doing all the sewing. My seamstress helper will help me with attaching the collar and sewing in the lining.

I have been such a stickler for the details. Structurally I wanted this to be as close to the original AF as possible. Without a pattern this has been a fool's errand. This is the predominant reason I packed it up a year ago. I went over the edge. To quote the good doctor, "The Edge...There is no honest way to explain it because the only people who really know where it is are the ones who have gone over."

Figuring out the slanted front pockets was a chore, as was figuring out the odd way in which they were attached. I cracked that code though. Waiting 10 months helped. One day it just came to me. The game pocket in the back was another feat altogether. I could never figure out how all that fit together then one day I stumbled across a blueprint for a vintage hunting jacket from the 1940's and voila: All the pieces fell in place.

I believe I am finally on the home stretch and pictures will be posted soon. Regarding the book, fascinating. I figured out the game bag was lined with plastic last year. I've chosen to line mine with nylon like my Barbour. I never plan to place bloodied game in there but if ever I do, I can spray in some waterproofing and I'm solid. The shotgun loops I've never heard of nor have I seen in any of the pictures. Very interesting. This detail will not make it onto my jacket. I am amazed about the "high visibility" part. I was just speculating the other day and said this was why the coat was made the way it was with all the colors. I told a friend this week that I imagined it was the "orange vest" of the hunting world back in the late 60s / early 70s. Apparently that is the case. I've only seen one picture of the pants ().

Last month I reached out to a gentleman that had posted his interest in this jacket and discovered he'd actually scored two of them. He emailed me back and said he received emails monthly regarding the details of the jacket so he decided to photograph them and create a web page specifically for them. He was so generous that he also measured the pockets on his Kerr's version jacket for me to compare. I'd already made my pockets but was proud to discover I was only about one inch off on the width and spot on with the height on both sides of each pocket (they slant so one side is taller than the other). It's an interesting slideshow. (https://cocosvariety.com/pages/the-elusive-abercrombie-fitch-hunter-s-thompson-safari-jacket)

Doctor D, thanks for reaching out. As I previously stated, there are pics to come. Thanks for the info regarding the book. I'll have to pick that up. My apologies for the length of this reply. Thanks for caring about the project.

Robert


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Man, I can hardly wait for those pictures! This has been such a cool thread and I'm glad to see you back on track again. Well done, that man!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Thompson said in the interview that the game pocket could hold ice for your drink, but I suspect that was a joke. Matching pants - they exist! Wow, crazy.

By the way, in the 'extras' on the FLLV DVD they mention that Thompson lent the jacket to the production and the costume lady made a dead copy of it. They don't say, but it's clear she didn't size down for Depp, who of course is a lot smaller than Thompson, and that's probably why the coat always looks too big on him in the film (and why the sleeves were rolled up).

Anyways, full steam ahead with your jacket! Life is short and the 'fun' will most certainly be over after November 7th... Where Were You When The Fun Stopped? was one of his signature phrases.

I recommend also the book The Kitchen Readings, which is a collection of stories and anecdotes about HST by his friends and neighbours. You should of course also read his best book of journalism on the 1972 Election, which I read every four years as the presidential election looms. This year his book is particularly relevant, for reasons I won't go into.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> Man, I can hardly wait for those pictures! This has been such a cool thread and I'm glad to see you back on track again. Well done, that man!


Thank you Oldsarge. I appreciate your enthusiasm and interest in the project.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Doc,
Funny about the ice. Legend has it he was very fond of a lot of ice in his whiskeys. He may not have been joking... 

I've thought the same thing about Depp's jacket being too large on him. I've never seen the extra features from the DVD but had read that they made a replica. The original jacket itself is a generous cut even when sized properly. The older and heavier he got it snugged up on him a bit. In the older pictures of him wearing it you can see it's roomy. I wanted mine to be a bit roomy also but I made sure it fit pretty well in the shoulders. The sleeves on mine fall just below the knuckles. Maybe a tad long but not by much. 

I have not read FL On the Campaign Trail 72 in full; only snippets. I'm certain it's a good read. Thanks for pointing out The Kitchen Readings. I've not heard of that but I bet it's a scream. 

I can't wait to finish this thing! I'm also interested in people's reactions. That will be fun. I imagine 99% of folks won't have a clue what it is. I'm also certain I'll get the wide eyed, "What is that?" from most. That's one of the things that make personal style so intriguing. It's definitely a GTH jacket.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Below are a few quick pics. First is a picture after I attached the lower pockets/flaps. I was playing around with patch pocket options for the breast pocket. You'll see later that I went a different route. The collar is simply laid in place for show.



I opted to go with a welted breast pocket. The original jacket did not have this. It did have a breast pocket but the construction was a bit crude IMO and I did not care for how it looked. See last image below. The red portion is split up into two separate pieces of material then stitched together. The pocket flap is inserted between those two pieces. I like the welted look better because it is clean.







Original AF jacket below. Note how breast pocket flap is attached.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

This is 3/4 of the lining. The missing part at the bottom is where the inside flap for the game pocket will go. Inside pockets will be added to the lining. They will be simple patch pockets. Two large on both sides at the bottom and one smaller pocket on the top right. Clearly I like having pocket options on a jacket.





The sleeves for the lining have not been attached yet. The original jacket (see below) did not have fully lined sleeves. Oddly enough the sleeves were only 1/2 lined on the back of the arms and no lining on the front. You may also note the box pleat in the center of my jacket above. The outer shell is a bi-swing back so I had to add room for movement in the liner as well. Again, the original did not have a box pleat due to the odd construction. I feel confident this was because the sleeve lining was not attached to the body lining and the arm holes for the body lining were not attached to the outer shell thus allowing the shell to move independent of the lining. For this reason, no additional material was required.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Below is the current state of the shell with sleeves attached, all pockets on, zippers installed for game pocket access, and bottom of game pocket sewn on (colorful strip at the bottom).


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

The Abercrombie & Fitch Hunter S. Thompson Jacket is complete. I'll spare you all the full details unless there are questions. Long story short, it was quite a journey and I've learned a lot. I'm very pleased with the outcome. Taking my time to do it right was, and always is, the correct choice. Thanks to everyone for the kind words and encouragement. A big thank you to Doctor D for the initial blueprint. I hope to post a pic of me wearing it soon. It really fits just as I planned. Enjoy.





Gonzo tribute pin





Odd front pocket attachment like the original.



One of the side access zippers for the game pocket.



I added 3 interior pockets that were not found on the original jacket because I like options. They turned out really clean.



Interior game pocket access. I opted for snaps instead of the buttons found on the original. They are more stationary and secure for a stress point.



I opted to line this area with rip-stop nylon. I do not plan to ever put game in it but I can always proof it with 3M spray water repellent if ever I do.





Exterior expandable bottom to game pocket.







The original sleeve cuffs were not lined but I wanted more of a finished look and feel.



Outside lighting before completion to show colors in natural light.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That. Is. Amazing! Well tailored, that man.:rock:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

+1. "That man" is both well and interestingly dressed and incredibly talented with a needle and thread! Have we a new career in the offing? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

What a very cool project and an amazing tailoring job. Wear that beauty proudly.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

OMG this is tremendous. Extremely impressive. Well done!

Now you just need to wash in a few time and abuse it a bit, and it will look like you've owned it for years.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> That. Is. Amazing! Well tailored, that man.:rock:


Thank you Oldsarge.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> +1. "That man" is both well and interestingly dressed and incredibly talented with a needle and thread! Have we a new career in the offing? :thumbs-up:


Thank you Eagle. The sewing skills will definitely find their way into my business in 2017.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Woofa said:


> What a very cool project and an amazing tailoring job. Wear that beauty proudly.Thanks for sharing


Thank you Woofa. I appreciate the kind words. I'm wearing it now.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> OMG this is tremendous. Extremely impressive. Well done!
> 
> Now you just need to wash in a few time and abuse it a bit, and it will look like you've owned it for years.


Thanks Doc! I'm trying to get it worn in as fast as possible. Thought about letting it tumble in the dryer a bit but I just can't do it.  It'll wear in nicely.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I understand. Sometimes I build a piece of furniture i just can't bear to sit on. Eventually I get used to having it around but at first . . .


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

This thread is new to me. So I just read the whole thing. Top to bottom, very slowly. Sherlock Holmes used opium to alter reality. I have this thread.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It. Just. Rocks.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> This thread is new to me. So I just read the whole thing. Top to bottom, very slowly. Sherlock Holmes used opium to alter reality. I have this thread.


HST consumed a lot of drugs in his life, plus tanker trucks full of booze, but it's clear from even his earliest writings that he didn't need any of that to look at the world differently.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> HST consumed a lot of drugs in his life, plus tanker trucks full of booze, but it's clear from even his earliest writings that* he didn't need any of that to look at the world differently.*


.
Or to choose his jackets in a similar manner.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> View attachment 45116


Excellent pic! Don't see this one too often.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> This thread is new to me. So I just read the whole thing. Top to bottom, very slowly. Sherlock Holmes used opium to alter reality. I have this thread.


😂 Hilarious


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

The jacket is in good form and is worn regularly. It's a conversation starter to say the least. This is the slouchiest pic I've ever posted on AAAC. 😂 Oh well.... I blame COVID. Actually I can't.... this was back in February.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^^

I am in awe. Honest. Congratulations.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> ^^
> 
> I am in awe. Honest. Congratulations.


😁 Thanks. It's fun.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

rbstc123 said:


> The jacket is in good form and is worn regularly. It's a conversation starter to say the least. This is the slouchiest pic I've ever posted on AAAC. 😂 Oh well.... I blame COVID. Actually I can't.... this was back in February.
> 
> View attachment 45215


May we assume that your jacket is an Abercrombie & Fitch present day offering? Also, are those noise cancelling headphones or just a real expensive set of earmuffs?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> May we assume that your jacket is an Abercrombie & Fitch present day offering?


Since I think you're serious, I'll go easy. The entire thrust of this thread, and every post in it. is highly focused on one thing: that this is a completely from-scratch undertaking, including the pattern, garnered from hours of staring at pics of Hunter Thompson's, searching out corduroy pants in the precise color from which to cut the fabric, cutting, sizing, making, remaking over a period of two plus years. This is one of the greatest hand-made projects I've ever seen here, the kudos strengthened by the fact that I'm disinclined toward jackets like this, as well as by Thompson himself.


----------

